# No Mouse Webtop



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am currently running [K]IN3TX 1.0 and I am having an issue with webtop. For some reason it will enter webtop mode just fine but I don't get the mouse and keyboard on the phone, I just get a black screen. I tried to search around for a bit but didn't see any clear indications of this being a widespread issue. Its weird though because I just did a full fresh install and still have the issue. I am also using safestrap if that could make a difference.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

thecaptain0220 said:


> I am currently running [K]IN3TX 1.0 and I am having an issue with webtop. For some reason it will enter webtop mode just fine but I don't get the mouse and keyboard on the phone, I just get a black screen. I tried to search around for a bit but didn't see any clear indications of this being a widespread issue. Its weird though because I just did a full fresh install and still have the issue. I am also using safestrap if that could make a difference.


Did u try reinstalling the hacked apks for the webtop hdmi hack?

Heres the link to the thread

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1281620


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion but I just flashed it and it seems like I still have the same issue. It loads fine but I have no controls on the phone.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

thecaptain0220 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but I just flashed it and it seems like I still have the same issue. It loads fine but I have no controls on the phone.


Hmm. When i get a second il hook mine up and see what mine does, and il let ya know


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

So I was curious and decided to install the hacked files on my non safe system and it worked great. So it seems that its either a problem with [K]IN3TX or the safe system in safestrap.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok, so got a chance to set this out, I'm on kinex, orwhat evey his newst rom is called, I hve safestrap, nbut I'm in nonsafe mode, and everything is workng for me, onfact tupong on webtop om tv now...by misspells I cam tell...no swype. Bit ack om topiv, are u on safesystm?


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> Ok, so got a chance to set this out, I'm on kinex, orwhat evey his newst rom is called, I hve safestrap, nbut I'm in nonsafe mode, and everything is workng for me, onfact tupong on webtop om tv now...by misspells I cam tell...no swype. Bit ack om topiv, are u on safesystm?


Lmao this isn't English. I was having the same problem I'm using safestrap in safe mode and it dosent work for me either


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> Lmao this isn't English. I was having the same problem I'm using safestrap in safe mode and it dosent work for me either


I had to leave the typos just for the laugh factor


----------



## acordill (Oct 10, 2011)

Same problem here on safe system but no problem on unsafe system. Would have to say it is a safestrap issue.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

It seems like it cant see the device, If you notice the Mobile View window is also completely black.


----------



## ted1735 (Sep 22, 2011)

same problem with safestrap! and Kin1.0. Now I am using Stock Rooted with .893 and all is fine, trying to webtop2sd working now.


----------

